# (Solved) Unwanted redirects



## kevinflinttn (Dec 8, 2002)

I am having a problem with me typing in one website and it goes to another. For example, I try to go to Hotmail.com and it goes to some porn site. Or I go to my MBNA Bank website and it redirects me to the Bank of America. At the bottom on the progress it will have "sexyque.com/cgi-bin/[something here]/hotmail.com?". Sometimes it will take me to Hotmail, other times it will redirect it. How can I get this to stop?

It was taking me to the sexyque.com website if a page didn't exist, but I was able stop that.

Thanks,
Kevinflinttn


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

kevinflinttn
Welcome to TSG!
I am moving this item to the security forum since the Virus and critter doctors there have helped many with this problem. Be patient and they will help you when they come on line.

Dave


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi kevinflinttn

Others here may know exactly what you have, but regardless, download and run Spybot. This removes all sorts of spy and malware from your pc and is highly recommended:

http://security.kolla.de/index.php?lang=en&page=download

Also, here's a good site to help you test and set your browser settings to (hopefully) keep nasties at bay in the future:

http://www.jasons-toolbox.com/BrowserSecurity/

Hope this helps!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

HijackThis is a specialized tool for fixing a hijacked browser.


----------



## kevinflinttn (Dec 8, 2002)

I downloaded Spybot and it cleaned up 95% of my problems. I then updated it and it fixed everything! My computer went from slowely crawling and redirecting to lightning fast.

Kevin Flint


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Good deal Kevin, glad to hear that Spybot took care of everything for you........Another TSG satisfied customer!

Now that you have it, run it regularly to keep on top of spy/malware and check for updates too.

Don't forget to check out that other site for setting your browser settings.

Take care.


----------

